# [EVDL] pre-charge resistor for logisystems controller??? Help please!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SLPinfo.org wrote:
> > I have one of the few remaining logisystems controllers that is
> > still running. It's a 120-144V model set up for a max of 750 Amps...
> > I'm running a 120V system (floodies)... we want to try is to make
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks much Lee.

-Peter


> "Lee Hart" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > SLPinfo.org wrote:
> > > I have one of the few remaining logisystems controllers that is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a pre-charge resister on my logisystems controller. I do not remember exactly, I think around 500 ohms. 
damon

> Date: Sat, 23 Jun 2012 08:26:01 -0600
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] pre-charge resistor for logisystems controller??? Help	please!
> 
> Thanks much Lee.
> 
> -Peter
>


> "Lee Hart" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > SLPinfo.org wrote:
> > > > I have one of the few remaining logisystems controllers that is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Sat, Jun 23, 2012 at 08:27:49PM +0000, damon henry wrote:
> 
> I have a pre-charge resister on my logisystems controller. I do not remember exactly, I think around 500 ohms. 
> damon

With no pre-charge resistors, I went through about five Logisystem 
failures. :-(

I still have two freshly repaired Logisystems. If there are any takers 
out there.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 95 days 10 hours 42 minutes

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

